# How long did your state take to send your license?



## AlabamaEMT (Feb 7, 2011)

As my name implies im from Alabama and have been waiting two weeks for my state license to come in. I have a job pending on it's arrival and was wondering if everyone else has had the same wait as me.


----------



## surfinluke (Feb 7, 2011)

Took me 3 months to get my County cert from the OCEMSA in california.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 7, 2011)

NM (EMT-B ): 3 days from written test.
NREMT-I/85: 6 days from written test
CO (EMT-B ): 2.5 weeks
TX (EMT-I): 1.5 weeks from turning in paperwork in person to Austin
NM (EMT-I): 3 days from written test.


----------



## EMT-IT753 (Feb 7, 2011)

Wisconsin in notoriously slow for getting licenses out. On average, you can expect 2-3 months before it is processed and delivered to you. Really sucks when you have to wait on a license to arrive before you can physically start working for a company that has hired you.

I am dreading waiting for my EMT-P license when I pass the medic class and the NREMT. I will be so ready to hit the road and that 3 month waiting period will seem like YEARS!!!


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Feb 7, 2011)

NC (EMT-B ): 1.5 weeks from the written test to appear on our credentialing website. Once that happens, you're good to go, and the paper certs come in the mail in the next few weeks.


----------



## skills82 (Feb 7, 2011)

Took almost a month after I took the test. I thought that took forever, I can just imagine how 3 months would feel.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 7, 2011)

thru REMS in california it took exactly 2 weeks to get my card and 3 days from national


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 7, 2011)

just renewed my EMT 2 weeks ago in Orange county CA, i am updated on the state website, however still need my card from the county. good thing i am on vacation... lets just hope it gets here this week, because i cant go back to work till i get it!


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 7, 2011)

When I reregistered back in 2006 in California, I walked out with the license after turning in the paperwork. When I became licensed in 2008 in Massachusettes, I walked out of the test center with a license.


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 7, 2011)

yea, the last two times i recerted i walked out with my license that day, but EMSA is going down hill just like everything else in the Republic of Kalifornia.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 7, 2011)

I think that moving from LEMSAs determining requirments to a state standard was a good thing. Hopefully now the DMV can drop its Livescan requirment for licensed providers.


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 7, 2011)

i just think it is retarded that working for a FD i dont need an ambulance DL, DMV livescan, or DMV physical. however to drive a private ambulance I need all of that crap. its just money in their pockets.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 7, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> i just think it is retarded that working for a FD i dont need an ambulance DL, DMV livescan, or DMV physical. however to drive a private ambulance I need all of that crap. its just money in their pockets.



NYC is worse!


----------



## Pittma (Feb 7, 2011)

MA= Day of


----------



## Sieldan (Feb 8, 2011)

AlabamaEMT said:


> As my name implies im from Alabama and have been waiting two weeks for my state license to come in. I have a job pending on it's arrival and was wondering if everyone else has had the same wait as me.



You are going to hate me for this, but both my EMT-Basic/Driver and EMT-Paramedic/Driver licenses were both acquired in the same day.  I physically went down to the ADPH and turned my stuff in, and they gave my my card in about 15 min.  Give them a call and see whats going on.


----------



## AlabamaEMT (Feb 8, 2011)

I just called and they are in the middle of renewals so she couldn't even give me an estimate.   And no I don't hate you. Just green... With envy of course.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Feb 8, 2011)

Pittma said:


> MA= Day of



Yup. Loved it


----------



## McLen (Feb 8, 2011)

Seven weeks.  Thanks New York!


----------



## nemedic (Feb 8, 2011)

With assachusetts, the plastic card that us the license was in my hand about a minute after I finished my written test. The delay with assachusetts is that it took 6 weeks from the date of my practical exam to get the little notification postcard that said I passed


----------



## nemedic (Feb 8, 2011)

National Registry I think I received the card in the mail about a week or so after I took the CBT. I took it the friday leadign into Labor Day weekend if that matters


----------



## phideux (Feb 9, 2011)

Here in SC, once you get your NR numbers, you go get fingerprinted for DHEC, Within 3 days it is in the mailbox.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 9, 2011)

Washington state routinely takes upwards of 6 weeks, but don't be surprised if it's double that. 

Took me almost 4 months before I had the card in hand. During that time I was able to practice as a medic as long as I was partnered with a senior medic. Frustrating, to say the least.


----------



## TigerToesTwo (Feb 9, 2011)

Los Angeles County took just under three weeks to get me my card.


----------



## Lady_EMT (Feb 9, 2011)

It took me about two weeks to get my cert online, and two to three months to get the hard paperwork in the mail. We're allowed to act as soon as we're online.

And I'm from Connecticut, for the record.


----------



## AlabamaEMT (Feb 11, 2011)

Update: I called and called and now my license is in the mail on it's way.  Just takes a little attitude.  Thanks for all the posts


----------

